# Foot and Leg Problems! Help!



## ckelly (Mar 5, 2014)

I have two goats that have access to a barn and a sometimes snow filled and sometimes wet and muddy 1 acre lot. When i went to do their 6 week trim, I noticed that both goats had part of the inside of their hoof walls gone! I trimmed as best I could and immediately inclosed them in the barn thinking it was because they had such a wet area. I treated with bleach and an chlorahexadine (sorry about spelling) which is an antibacterial. A couple of days later I noticed blood spots on the legs and missing hair. I then applied come coppertox (sorry about spelling) on hooves and completely on their legs and waited a few days. The one goat got markably better, but the other one looks horrible! Their is missing hair up and down his front legs and thickening skin! What do I do? Did it start as a fungus and then go to mites??? :GAAH:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The leg looks like mites. I don't know about the hoof problem but I would suspect the wet ground too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Treat for mites. NuStock helps with the exterior skin.


----------

